# 5. Mountainbike Marathon Siedelsbrunn



## odw-bikerII (22. Januar 2006)

Es ist wieder soweit: Der Hardberg ruft und alle kommen zum

*5. Mountainbike Marathon Siedelsbrunn (Odenwald) *am *Samstag, 08. Juli 2006*

Die wichtigsten Fakten:
Wir haben die Strecke im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr geändert und noch einige sehr schöne Trails eingebaut. 

Wie jedes Jahr: Langstrecke (ca. 75 km), Mittelstrecke (ca. 50 km) und Kurzstrecke (ca. 25 km)

Startzeit: 11.00 Uhr bzw. 11.15 Uhr

Wir haben die Startgebühren gesenkt: Nur 18  (Lang- und Mittelstrecke) bzw. 15  (Kurzstrecke) !! 

Attraktive Geldpreise bzw. Sachpreise in allen Klassen
Alle weiteren Infos zu unserem Marathon findet Ihr hier

Die online Anmeldung ist bereits aktiv, Ihr könnt also loslegen.

Weitere Infos wie Strecken- / Höhenprofil folgen. Es wird auch wieder eine Besichtigungstour geben. Termin wird noch mitgeteilt.

odw-bikerII


----------



## Andreas (22. Januar 2006)

odw-bikerII schrieb:
			
		

> *5. Mountainbike Marathon Siedelsbrunn (Odenwald) *am *Samstag, 08. Juli 2005*



Du meinst bestimmt 2006


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odw-bikerII (22. Januar 2006)

Hi Andreas,

peinlich......

hab 2x drüber gelesen und dann so was.

Danke, hab´s schon geändert.

Gruß
odw-bikerII


----------



## easymtbiker (22. Januar 2006)

sind es dieses mal wirklich 75km  oder nach 65km schluss wie 05?  

auf die neuen trails bin ich gespannt.

absonsten: prima marathon, ich fahre gerne  wieder! wer mal die strecke , zumindest die runde von 04 kennen lernen möchte: ich werde im frühjahr bestimmt alle 2 woe dort unterwegs sein. ständiges auf und ab , die strecke eignet sich prima für krafttraining!


----------



## odw-bikerII (23. Januar 2006)

Hi Hädbänger,
wir können Dir gerne mal die neuen Trails zeigen. 
Die erste Teilrunde um den Hardberg wird in etwa wieder so wie 2004, also ein paar mehr Trails als letztes Jahr. Aber vorallem auf dem 2. Teilstück Richtung Schönbrunn haben wir dieses Jahr endlich die Genehmigung erhalten, ein paar super Trails fahren zu dürfen. 
Wenn der Hardberg mal wieder eisfrei ist, geht´s ab Richtung Schönbrunn.
Bring Killuah mit. 
Gruß
odw-bikerII


----------



## Levty (23. Januar 2006)

Hey, da ist ja mein Name gefallen  *stolzsei*
Was soll ich da? Ihr fahrt ja Fahrrad. Pff... ist ja total schwachsinnig, so die ganze Zeit zu strampeln und strampeln und strampeln 

Bei dem Startgeld bin ich dabei! Sicher!!! Ich hoffe an dem Tag habe ich Zeit. 
Martin, wir fahren mal die Strecke ab. Ich schwanke noch zwischen mittel und kurz Strecke... Weil Bolzen ist angesagt, und gegen Martin fahre ich nun wirklich ungerne  !
Naja, mal schauen was mit der Zeit kommt. 

Haha, mir fällt grad ein dass ich am 9. Juli nach Polen zum Austausch fliege. Wird aber sicher kein Problem sein!

Gruss, Lev.


----------



## easymtbiker (23. Januar 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, da ist ja mein Name gefallen  *stolzsei*


tja, jeder renn- veranstalter ist froh über nen fahrer wie dich: volles startgeld bezahlen und nach 5km beide reifen platt und aufgabe und damit nicht die verpflegungsstände leer futtern !   



			
				killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schwanke noch zwischen mittel und kurz Strecke... Weil Bolzen ist angesagt, und gegen Martin fahre ich nun wirklich ungerne  !


naja, hab dich  mal nicht so, du kannst dich in meinen windschatten hängen! also ich will die langstrecke mal nicht klein reden, aber 05 waren es 65km und ich hab weniger als 3h gebraucht. ok, vielleicht wirds dieses jahr wieder härter!



			
				killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Haha, mir fällt grad ein dass ich am 9. Juli nach Polen zum Austausch fliege. Wird aber sicher kein Problem sein!


na, dann hoffen wir mal, dass du gegen nen vernünftigen typen eingetauscht wirst!  

wir können gerne mal die runde abfahren, aber ich gebe zu bedenken, dass letztes jahr bis in den mai hinein die strecke völlig verschlammt war....




			
				odw-biker schrieb:
			
		

> Aber vorallem auf dem 2. Teilstück Richtung Schönbrunn haben wir dieses Jahr endlich die Genehmigung erhalten, ein paar super Trails fahren zu dürfen.


04-runde am südlichsten punkt im eiterbachtal, kurzer trail, und dann links feldweg runter obwohl gerade aus der trail weiter geht, an der kirchenruine vorbei und quer über die wiese, meinst du den? wäre prima!


----------



## odw-bikerII (14. Juni 2006)

Hi @ all,

da es einige Biker gibt, die wissen wollen was am 08. Juli auf sie zukommt, bieten wir wieder eine Besichtigungstour an.

*Termin: *Sonntag, 02. Juli 2006
*Startzeit: *11.00 Uhr
*Treffpunkt: *Sportplatz Siedelsbrunn

Wir werden (sicherlich in mehreren Gruppen) die Mittelstrecke mit ihren 50 km und ca. 1100 hm abfahren.

odw-bikerII


----------



## Markus1972 (19. Juni 2006)

hi
das wäre super, ist es möglich spontan am 2.07. mitzufahren?

grüsse markus


----------



## odw-bikerII (20. Juni 2006)

Markus1972 schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> das wäre super, ist es möglich spontan am 2.07. mitzufahren?
> 
> grüsse markus



Hi Markus,
die Vortour geht ohne Voranmeldung. Einfach kommen, mitfahren, Spaß haben.  
Bis nächsten Sonntag.  
Gruß Markus


----------



## Levty (3. Juli 2006)

Japadabadu!!!  wie ich mich auf SA und die 75km freue!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (3. Juli 2006)

Nach langem hin und her: ich komme auch und hoffe, daß die Nachmeldung möglich ist. Siedelsbrunn wird dann höchstwahrscheinlich mein letzes ernsthaftes Fahren vor meinem Examen. Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder voll dabei!


----------



## Levty (3. Juli 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder voll dabei!


...leider...


----------



## Veloziraptor (3. Juli 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> ...leider...



Ey Lev. Könntest Du mal wenigstens einen einzigen "post" von mir unkommentiert lassen


----------



## Levty (3. Juli 2006)

"Post" wird groß geschrieben .


----------



## Levty (10. Juli 2006)

War eine Superveranstaltung! Besten Dank allerseits, insbesondere an das T-Shirt!!! Auch wenn ich einen Platten hatte (was ja Vorraussetzung ist) bin ich für mich eine gute Zeit gefahren - nächstes Jahr gehts unter 4 Stunden! 
So ne Frage: gibts irgendwo Fotos? Ich hab da viele Paparazis gesehen 

So, ich bin dann mal für ein Wöchel oder so weg von CC! Bis denne, Grüße, Lev.


----------



## Callimero (10. Juli 2006)

jop, da kann ich lev nur recht geben! super strecke, das wetter war bei mir auch ok (kurzstrecke; ich stand unter der geilen warmen dusche während es geschifft hat!) und mit meinem ergebnis (9.) bin ich auch ganz zufrieden! 
kleine verbesserungsvorschläge: gebt den mittel- bzw langstrecklern doch n bisschen mehr vorsprung, weils auf den wunderhübschen trails echt schwer/ unmöglich war zu überholen! dann noch n paar streckenposten an den brensligen stellen und ihr habt die perfektion erreicht. 


gruß Calli


ps: an fotos wär ich auch intressiert, vor allem beim (inoffziellen) sprung am skihang standen einige sensationsreporter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (10. Juli 2006)

jap, in der ersten Runde bin ich auch recht weit geflogen, lag aber nur an dem starken Gefälle, vielleicht war das der Grund wieso ich die Böschung danach nur knapp verfehlt hab 

Warmduscher, Callimero!


----------



## Callimero (10. Juli 2006)

ey lev du gurcke! ich hab sogar mein bike mit warmem wasser abgeduscht! gott, war das herrlich... ich bin heute nochmal nach siedelsbrunn geradelt um die strecke nochmal in genüsslichem tempo abzufahren und ich muss sagen ich wusste gar nich mehr, dass ich da gefahren war! aber hammer trails und (auch wenn das nach wanderer klingt) landschaftlich schön! leider hatte ich da beim kurzstreckenrenntempo kein blick für (tunneblick und so)!

gruß calli


----------



## odw-bikerII (11. Juli 2006)

Hi @ all,
freut uns, dass Euch die Strecke Spass gemacht hat.  
Bilder gibts hier im Forum in Kürze.  

Viele Grüsse
odw-bikerII


----------



## odw-bikerII (12. Juli 2006)

so, und hier die versprochenen Bilder, ein paar Eindrücke vom 5. Mountainbike Marathon in Siedelsbrunn





























































Gruß
der odw-bikerII


----------



## Levty (12. Juli 2006)

Dangge schön! Ich hab ja noch eine einigermaßen schöne Figur gemacht.
Hab ja auch dann die mir bekannte Fotografin gesehen  Besten Dank!!!

Grüße, Lev.


----------

